
The Write Stuff for the Commodore 128 - erickhill
https://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1387
======
zozbot234
To the author (if you're reading this): please image those disks ASAP and take
scans of the manuals, and upload the whole thing to Internet Archive Software
Collections, C64 and C128 sections. IA is literally an _archive_ , so they are
expressly allowed to store this content for the benefit of allowed users, even
when copyright law would prevent most people from doing this on their own.

~~~
sterwill
Can you explain how an organization that calls itself an archive gets treated
differently than another organization under US law? I'm not aware of any
exemptions for archival.

~~~
homarp
they don't, per [https://help.archive.org/hc/en-
us/articles/360014759692-Righ...](https://help.archive.org/hc/en-
us/articles/360014759692-Rights)

what they will do though is keep it in their archive and a) put it online
waiting for some entites to complain. b) if someone does complain and it's a
valid complain, the content will be 'offlined', but still avail in their
archive. The day it becomes 'legal', they'll put it back online.

for old software, cf what they are doing for the Apple 2, where flux images of
the disks are archived
[https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_apple_woz](https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_apple_woz)

Old manuals are scanned too
[https://archive.org/details/savetz_stacks](https://archive.org/details/savetz_stacks)

~~~
bane
The savetz_stacks are by Kevin Savetz, one of the hosts of the ANTIC Atari
8-bit podcast, which has had hundreds of incredible interviews with people
from across the 8-bit computing industry. Totally worth listening to.

------
stevenicr
I found a manual for one similar for the C64 in the garage, as I looked at the
feature list, I thought, pretty much everything you use for Msft Word and
similar - all on a 1 MB floppy right? It's amazing what could be done back in
the day, and how much money and time and disk space is used these days to do
just a bit more.

~~~
cstross
> pretty much everything you use for Msft Word and similar - all on a 1 MB
> floppy

Somewhere in my pile of not-quite-abandonware I have a copy of the install
floppies for Microsoft Word 5.1a for Macintosh, circa 1988/89\. _All three of
them_ \-- and the last one held the spelling checker dictionaries.

IIRC you could run Word off floppy, although ideally it wanted 2-4Mb of disk
space. And it had most of the features we associate with Word today, including
full WYSIWYG -- the only significant omission was Word BASIC. which showed up
in Word 6. (Word 6 was a bit of a mess -- bloated from 3 floppies to 20, ran
sluggishly, broke all sorts of UI guidelines -- because MS's Mac developers
got downsized and in the end Word 6 on the Mac was Word 6 for Windows with
some sort of Windows-to-Mac compatibility shim that didn't work terribly
well.)

(I wrote my first published -- non-fiction -- book with Word 5.1 for MacOS.)

~~~
ecpottinger
I had Word on three disks for the Amiga, yes the disks were 880K each, but
Microsoft figured out how to use it all. I design and built a three drive
enclosure to add to my Amiga (The Amigas could support 4 drives) and not
having to swap disks while you worked or printed made a big different in ease
of use.

------
bouncycastle
Ahh, Maverick! Brings the memories back. The joy when I discovered that you
could use it to alter specific disk contents! So, I used it to find text,
alter it, then copy for friends. Eg. "Turn the disk over and press space"
became "turn the shit over and press space". You could write yourself in the
game credits too, and so on. (Just make sure that the new text fits in the
chunk you're overwriting) It was also the go-to copy program for that early
p2p file sharing network we had :-)

------
sfg
What else did Busy Bee Software do?

What became of them?

~~~
lowercased
[https://cbm-products.fandom.com/wiki/Busy_Bee_Software](https://cbm-
products.fandom.com/wiki/Busy_Bee_Software)

can't find too much more.

~~~
sfg
Thank you.

